# Höllisches Browsergame: Devilfight2 - The Revolt



## Amadox (29. Juni 2010)

http://www.devilfight2.com/?ref=ca02

Das ultimativ gemeine Browsergame für zwischendurch! Sei böser, teuflischer und gemeiner als je zuvor. Wähle einen von drei wirklich bösen Charaktern und trainiere ihn. Gewinne Erfahrung und andere Eigenschaften durch höllische Kämpfe.

Kämpfe alleine oder schließe dich mit anderen zusammen und werde der beste und mächtigste Höllenbewohner.

Etwas eigenartiges ist geschehen - in der Hölle ist nicht mehr nur der Teufel los.

Weitere bösartige Gestalten sind erschienen und versuchen nun die Macht zu übernehmen. Du hast die Möglichkeit das zu verhindern!

* 3 unterschiedliche Rassen (Teufel, Zombie und Goblin)
* Jede Rasse kann zusätzlich individuell optimiert werden
* Umfangreiches Chatsystem
* PvP gegen hunderte anderer Spieler
* Höllische NPCs
* Unterschiedliche Höhlen zum Erkunden
* Spaßige Quests
* Clans mit individuellen Rängen und eigenen Höhlen
* Fordernde Clankämpfe
* Laufend spannende Events
* Auszeichnungssystem
* Titelkämpfe


http://www.devilfight2.com/?ref=ca02


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Schön den Text rauskopiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amadox (29. Juni 2010)

was passt, passt halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

